# Centrelink and Medicare



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Friends,


I have one small query regarding Medicare and Centrelink. What is the main difference between Centrelink and Medicare services?

I am holding Australian PR and residing in Melbourne, Australia.


Thanks


Faisal Mubarak


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Medicare covers your medical bills and hospital bills. 
Centrelink is mainly for family and income assistance. For example if you are unemployed Centrelink will provide you with a small pay until you find a job.
As PR you are immediately eligible for Medicare, but you have to wait for 2 years to receive any Centrelink unemployment benefit.


----------



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

naoto said:


> Medicare covers your medical bills and hospital bills.
> Centrelink is mainly for family and income assistance. For example if you are unemployed Centrelink will provide you with a small pay until you find a job.
> As PR you are immediately eligible for Medicare, but you have to wait for 2 years to receive any Centrelink unemployment benefit.


Thanks for the feedback, my friend.


Faisal Mubarak


----------

